# The 2000th Wales/Cymru discussion



## badlands (Apr 23, 2012)

I own it


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2012)

da iawn


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2012)

diolch


----------



## Belushi (Apr 23, 2012)

Twp


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 5, 2012)

badlands said:


> I own it


 
"I owns it", surely...


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 6, 2012)

I wants in.

For posterity like.


----------



## badlands (May 7, 2012)

Infidel Castro said:


> I wants in.
> 
> For posterity like.


 
I was using it as a doorstop.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 10, 2012)

Back door...


----------

